# فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني



## مارلين (26 مايو 2007)

سلام ونعمة
بفتكر انو كلكم عارفين أحوال لبنان والأزمة الي بتمر بيها البلد
وممكن الإعلام كمان ما يكون بيوصل كل الحقائق الي موجودة هون على أرض الواقع
انا بدي من كل واحد مؤمن 
كل واحد بيحب الرب
 وبيحب السلام 
وبيحب لبنان 
وبيحب الشعب اللبناني 
بدي من كل إنســـــــــــــان
 كل شاب 
كل شيخ 
كل طفل
يصلي من شان لبنان يصلي من شان الشعب اللبناني 
يصلي انو بلدنا تتطهر من كل إرهابي 
والرب يبارككم ​


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

*نعم يارب 
ارفع لك صلاتي
من اجل لبنان 
ومن اجل اطفالها ومن اجل اولادك يارب
ارجوك يارب تحنن علينا باسم المسيح
ولتكن مشيئتك يارب​*


----------



## مارلين (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

آمين آمين آمين
الرب يباركك فريد​


----------



## sparrow (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

ربنا  يحفظ  شعوبه في كل مكان
ويقويهم


----------



## مارلين (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

آمين 
thx sparrow


----------



## mamdooh (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

صلاتنا ان يحفظ الرب لبنان  ويحفظها من الشرير وافعال الشرير وافكار الشرير  واتباع الشرير    ---  ويملئة نعمة المحبه والتسامح نطلب فى اسم رب السلام والمحبه والتسامح------------ امين


----------



## Tabitha (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

فعلاً مارلين مافيش حل غير الصلاة , 
وخصوصاً الأيام دي بلبنان انا بسمع أن الوضع بقى صعب قوي
ربنا بجد معاكم ويحل كل المشاكل 
ببركة صلوات امنا الملكة.
آمين.


----------



## مارلين (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

Anestas!a الرب يباركك حبيبتي
ميرسي من شان الصلاه
لبنان مثل ما قلتي عمبتمر بظروف صعيبة بس بقدرة وقوة الرب ورحمتو لبنان هتعود مثل ما كانت وأحسن
بس ماتنسونا بالصلاة​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

ربنا لن يترك شعبه في اي مكان او زمان  وصقي ان الضيقه تنشي رجاء في اسم المسيح
ربنا يقويكم  وينشر السلام بينكم بشفاعه امنا العذراء امين


----------



## sandy23 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

يا يسوع المسيح يا ربنا الحبيب انت قادر على كل شيء
بترجاك يا يسوع تحمي بلادنا من كل شر ومن كل ارهابي
يا يسوع الحبيب منوضع قدامك لبنان اللي عم تمر باوقات صعبي

يا رب منطلب منك تتدخل وتحل سلامك على اراضيها
يا يسوع المسيح لتكن مشيئتك والك وحدك المجد امين


----------



## أرزنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

سلام المسيح:
أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ها نحن أمامك والخطر من حولنا نذهب بالخوف من منازلنا ولا نعلم اذا كنا نعود اليها هذا حالنا يا رب أمامك نجنا من كل الصعاب والمخاطر أرسل روحك القدوس الى كل معني واهديه الى الصواب رحمة بالناس أجمعين مسلمين ومسيحيين في لبنان وأبعد يارب عن الجميع الخطر الذي يعيشون فيه أنت الذي خفت قبل تسليمك واتكلت على آباك أنت الذي مت وانتصرت على الموت يايسوع المسيح بحق قيامتك وبحق عنصرتك أبعث الرجاء في قلوبنا والخلاص للجميع  في لبنان والعراق وفلسطين وحيث يوجد خطر...
 لك الشكر والمجد الى أبد الأبدين أمين


----------



## مارلين (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

آمين
فليباركك الرب سليمان


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

يارب اسمع صلوات مارلين وسليمان

وكل اللى بيصلوا لاجل خلاص لبنان من الارهاب والاعداء

انت القادر انك تنجى شيوخها واطفالها وكبارها وشبابها وبناتها

وترجع لبنان فى امان 

لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس متسطاع عندك انت يا ربى

امين​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

نحن نصلى بالقداس الالهى ونطلب السلام لجميع البلاد حتى القرى تذكر فى القداس
وانا اضم صوتى الى صوتكم لتحديد بوم صلاه لاجل لبنان الحبيبة
وشعبها الذى يقابل الذى فعله بالفلسطينين خيرا بشر


----------



## Br-Andrew (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

يارب أشكرك لأنك فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وسيادة، يارب نؤمن أن لك الأرض وملؤها المسكونة والساكنين فيها.
لذلك لا نخشى ولو تزحزت الجبال وأنقلبت في وسط البحار.
أشكرك لأن وعدك الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع يعينعا عند أقبال الصبح
أشكرك لأنك في وسط لبنان تحفظه متعهده بحمايتك ورعايتك.
يارب كل مشورة ضد مشيئتك في لبنان قادر أن تبطلها يارب ولتجعل لبنان نور للشرق الأوسط.
شعبك وأولادك بلبنان أمنحهم سلامك وأحفظهم من كل شر
أنت يارب يامن جئت وسط العاصفة وبكلمة منك صار هدوء عظيم
يارب وسط العاصفة يارب بلبنان تعالى بسلامك وسلطانك وامنح شعبك هدوء عظيم
في اسم يسوع
نومن أن الغرس الذي غرسته يمينك تحفظه وتسيقية لئلا يوقع به
في اسم يسوع 
أمين


----------



## مارلين (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

آآمــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

صلتنا لكم يا شعب لبنان  ليزيل عنكم هيمنة الاحزاب و ماليشيات المسلحة و الارهاب و السيطرة السورية و يحفظ الجنوب و الشمال و يوحد ارضكم تحت حكم الصليب المقدس


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

*نصلى*
* جميعا من اجل*
* لبنان*
* وشعب لبنان*
* ونصلى فى كل القداسات *
*بسلامه العالم من*
* الحروب والاوبئه والمجاعات*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

*اختى مارلين :
تذكرى دوما ان الامانا واوجاعنا يحولها المسيح الى بركه وهذا هو عزائنا الوحيد .......
ليمسح الله دموعكم ويسكب سلامه فى نفوسكم وينقى لبنان من كل شر وخبث ......
كل صلواتنا وطلباتنا معكم ومن اجلكم.....
وصلاتى لكل المسيحين والمسلمين اخوتنا فى الجسد .
تحيه خاصه لكى وتشجعى وتقوى ولاتجزعى .....كل الرعاه ماتوا وفنوا الا راعينا ....ترى هل نخاف وهو معنا !!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

يا رب بدموعنا بنصلى لك من أجل ولادك فى لبنان ........تحنن يارب وتعطف عليهم فأنت يا رب قادر أن تنجيهم من أتون النار .....فهم يتكلون عليك يا الهنا القوى ونعلم أنه لا خزى للمتو كلين عليك ......يا رؤوف يا رحيم خلصهم من الضيق الذى يعيشون فيه .......فأنت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد فى كل المسكونه ..خلصهم يا رب واسمع منهم صلاتهم وتقبلها  آمين .


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فيكم تصلو للبنان ولشعب اللبناني*

ربي يسوع المسيح ارحم شعبك في كل مكان ربي كما طهرت شعب اسرائل من الخطاه طهر شعب لبنان من من يعكرون صفوه احميها من شمالها الي جنوبها


----------

